

Intimacy on the Web, With a Crowd - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/technology/intimacy-on-the-web-with-a-crowd.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
NovemberWest
Camming for money, basically. I am too tired to read the whole thing but
interesting article.

